# Double donation? anyone had it?



## subicky (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi

Im considering a double donation...Im 42 & have been advised to use donor eggs after 3 failed IUI and a FSH of 18...

My patrner of 10 months doesnt want to use his sperm ..

I am left wondering whether the baby/s will really feel like mine if i go ahead and it works...anyone been where i am ??

Ta
Su x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

try posting here instead 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0


----------

